# Importer playlist iTunes en wifi



## bobmouhaha (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour, Je veux rapatrier une playlist iTunes donc sur iMac vers mon iPad. Ok je peux la lire en wifi, avec remote. Mais comment la rapatrier depuis mon iPad ?
Merci


----------

